# Fibroids and showing....



## bluebirddream

I was just wondering about fibroids and showing. I'm 3 and a half months and I have an obvious bump. I have been in maternity jeans for almost a month. I have 3-5 fibroids and each one of them measures around 6cm. I was told before I was pregnant that my fibroids made my uterus expand, so could that be part of the reason I have such an obvious bump??


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, of course it could be a reason. :hugs:

I have 1 fibroid, 2 cm, but so far, I have nothing and I am 11 weeks, 4 days. 

You started showing at 10 weeks? When were the fibroids measured and have they grown?


----------



## Gia7777

Yes, that certainly can be the reason. Often times and dependent on their size, fibroids can make a non-pregnant woman look 3, 5, or even 7 months pregnant. I have fibroids and was measuring 3-4 weeks ahead through this pregnancy until just last week, when I am measuring spot on and my fibroids have not grown anymore since about 12 weeks.

In addition, early on I was terrible bloated and constipated which seemed to make things stick out even further.


----------



## klsltsp

for sure!! i have 1 fibroid, measured 3 cms at 6 wks then 4 cms at 8 wks, i'm curious to see what it measures tomorrow!! at my last scan the tech told me that they tend to grow most during the first trimester. i too have had an obvious bump for at least a week.. and need maternity pants but have not caved yet LOL


----------



## bluebirddream

Thank you all! It's nice to have the reassurance. Pre-pregnancy, I had 3 fibroids all on the back of my uterus. They measured about 5-7cm each. At 7 weeks, they found one on the right front side. It measured 7cm then. at 13 weeks they found 2 more and each of them measured 6cm. They are both toward the left side. I have had alot of pain and that's one of the big reasons I had to go ahead with the maternity pants. And actually, now I look like I'm smuggling a volleyball under my shirt...lol!!


----------

